# How Do You Ship Pigeons?



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

I need to ship pigeons from Calif. to Colarado. HELP! What do I do?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi upcd,



I have heard of people shipping them in the Mail, but I do not know what special care or handleing they would recieve that way.

If it was me, I would comsider to drive them there myself, or, to find someone who can.

Many newspapers or scene-zines in their classified ads have sections which list people are offering either to share rides, or, to accomidate items for others in their upcomeing trips.

That might be worth looking into also.

Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

upcd said:


> I need to ship pigeons from Calif. to Colarado. HELP! What do I do?


Pigeons can be shipped via the USPS. A special shipping box must be purchased.
I would suggest contacting your local post office for specific instructions.

If you decide to ship your birds, I would recommend doing so on a Monday or Tuesday, rather than later in the week or near a holiday. There will be less chance of a delay in delivery.  

Cindy


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Thanks*

So far the post say I need a box. I called Jedds and they say the box for 2-4 birds run about $25.00 to get it to me. The post says it will take 2 days to get the birds to thier new home that runs $25.00 too. I heard I to put shaving on the buttom. I would put food too. But what about water?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Do not put food or water, this will only create a big mess and the bottom of he box will be soaked and can easily fall apart.
It is too dark anyways for them to eat or drink in the box and they will be pooping in there too.
Instead of wood shavings I would put in a towel, it will help them to have a better grip while being transported.
They will be fine. I shipped a whole bunch of birds across the country. Some arrived in one day, others in two, they were all fine.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Debby,

If you look at some of the supply houses, there are special supplements that some people give pijies before shipping. Also, Foys sells a bulb syringe that people use to hydrate before shipping. Might be worth calling Foy's and asking 
them what they'd recommend. Although I don't know why you couldn't do the same w/a syringe into crop. Definitely no water inside shipping box.

Reti may be correct about the bottom, I received birds from Florida from a rehabber @ this site and I believe that there was an additional piece of cardboard cut to fit. But the person had put food pellets in there as well, and 
it may have been for the best as the birds did not arrive in two days. It was 
more like 3+ w/hour difference. There are cloth covered ventilation holes, so some light must get in, but obviously I've never climbed inside of one of these.

The other part that is important is the tracking. On my end, the post office showed them as having left Florida, but they were still sitting in Florida. The rehabber had a contact name inside the PO whom she called and this person expidited internally within the USPS. She ( the rehabber told me that she'd had birds get lost and take up to 4 days. The box was pretty sturdy, but if you were worried, you could always modify internally with moisture barrier. And the gripping thing would be an issue, as I've used the box to bring them
to the vet and I could hear their feet inside when I turned corners trying to 
hold on....
Hope this helps


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Kind Of Risky*

I would feel so bad for a bird to get lost in the mail. Tracking is so important. The person is sending me a box and moneyorder. We are thinking of shipping after the holiday. Pray it cools down. We were 110 today.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The post office is not supposed to accept the birds for shipment if the temperature is too cold or too hot to be safe.

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

several people have been having problems shipping birds The post office can check to see if they can ship to that area. Some are not taking birds at all.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Shipping*

If the post office doesn't take bird. Then how do you ship? Who do you get?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

upcd said:


> If the post office doesn't take bird. Then how do you ship? Who do you get?


Good question. I _think_ the USPS may be the only service out there that will take live animals. I'm almost certain that UPS or Fed-Ex doesn't ship live animals, but you could call them and ask... if nothing else, if / when they say "no" you could ask if they know of any other method other then the USPS.

I've heard rumblings of the USPS discontinuing their service of shipping live animals, but I would take that with a grain of salt as I haven't gone and researched it myself... I think though it has to do with the airlines... recall, the USPS pays (contracts) with commercial air carriers to to haul the mail; there are not USPS Jets out there (is my understanding) like with UPS or Fed-Ex... this bit of Post Office trivia goes back to the early air mail days / subsidies for airlines... blah blah blah.

Summer temperatures are DEFINITLY a consideration as you wouldn't want to ship pigeons when it is too hot... I've seen different numbers quoted for what is "too hot", but tripple digets are definitly TOO HOT.

The two times I've received pigeons through the mail, it has gone well for me.

Have you contacted your local Post Office... what did they say?? I would think you would want to be specific in your question as in making sure both the originating and end-point Post Office would take the box-o-birds.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I've shipped several times and also had pigeons shipped to me and they all arrived just fine, but it _is_ nervewracking. The main things to remember are to ship on a Monday or Tuesday to avoid any chance of the pigeons getting stuck somewhere over the weekend. And check weather. I too have heard that the PO won't ship them if it's over 100 on either the shipping or receiving end. I've heard rumblings of shipping troubles too, but I last had pigeons shipped to me in October and they didn't have any problems.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Greetings*

Can I get the meaning of USPS? What is it please?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Upcd, 

UPS, just is an ancronym for United Postal Service a worldwide delivery system


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Thanks*

Our post just said they just send out some birds today. They say shipping and temp. is your responibility. If you mail it, we ship it. So guys what is safe temp.?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Personally I wouldn't ship if it was over 90 at either end, just in case the box gets stuck sitting in the sun for any length of time. You can check weather in other cities using Yahoo. Last year I shipped some pigeons to South Carolina in June and they did just fine--arrived in two days.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Waiting*

For the box and the temp to drop. Thank you. You are so helpful.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Don't forget, ship on a Monday or Tues. so they don't get stuck somewhere over the weekend if there is a delay. But it should be okay, and cooler in Colorado. The longest I've had it take was three days, and that was across the country from PA. I was a wreck but the pigeons were fine, just thirsty. Make sure the postal clerk knows it's LIVE BIRDS in the box. Mine put extra stickers on the box just to be sure, though pigeon shipping boxes are printed with "Live birds" in big letters. They are sturdy boxes, too. 

I have heard of people "tubing" pigeons with water before putting them in the shipping box.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Got It*

Well the box came in the mail with a towel and saw dust. Now I am waiting for payment. I was thinking if payment had come with box I was going to ship on tuesday after the holiday if the temp was down. But might have to go for next monday. We will see. I never saw a shipping box before kind of strange looking. Kind of shaped like a barn with holes all over. Also thick cardboard. Is that normal?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, it looks like a little barn. Once you fold it up according to the instructions you'll have little holes at the top corners several layers of cardboard thick. If the box didn't come with tie wraps, get some from a hardware store. You thread the tie wraps through the holes (after placing the pigeons in the box) tighten them and they will hold it securely.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Who*

cashes money orders or traveler check?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sad*

Well, I went to the bank and cashed the money order. Packed the birds. Went to the post office and they won't ship them. Reasons, If they don't get to the airport in one day they will send them back. Pigeons are being blamed for transmittion of West Nile. So I am shipping an empty box and returning the $.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Shipping*

ups used the west nile excuse. Of course, chickens no problem. Good figure.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sent*

the box back and $. With no problem. So if I had invesible birds I could of done it. HA. HA.


----------



## tmojay (May 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Upcd,
> 
> UPS, just is an ancronym for United Postal Service a worldwide delivery system



united parcel service


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

USPS is the United States Postal Service which is the entity that will ship live birds via Express Mail. UPS is, indeed, United Parcel Service, and to my knowledge, they will not accept live birds for shipment.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Trying*

Again. I am going to try a UPS nearer the airport. Also not sure to trust them because they say one thing and do another. Kind of confusing.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

UPCD,
Check withyour local post office as how to ship birds. I just had 4 pair of pigeons come in from California this week. They were shipped out on Monday afternoon, and made it to me, up here in Maine Wed. A.M., very early, You need to go through post office , not UPS.
Personally, I won't ship, but will sell to people at shows I go to, or who are willing/able to travel to me.
Daryl


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*So Far*

I have been selling from my home. Having the people come to my home so we can talk and I can build a relationship. I just wanted the option to ship. Must learn how to get it done. I wish I could save all the babies til the show. But need to made important choices. And overcrowding out of the question.


----------

